# what type of cube do you think is best for speedcubing??



## vloc15 (Nov 15, 2008)

i want to know what most people use or maybe what type of cubes most top cubers use..


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2008)

im sorry to say this, but a lot of people will get angry soon...
im afraid this thread is very generic - a lot of people have posted them before, you just have to use the search function properly to find out.
cube type is completely personal. i have personally found that each cube is different from another, regardless of type.
Erik akkersdijk uses type (b) hybrid with something else (i think c), nakajima used a storebought for his WR single.
most people use old (a) or old (d). there are three new (a) types on cube4you, they all feel quite different. the new (d) type is meant to be quite bad from the start. it is essential that the core is swapped, and different springs/screws are used.
i hope that nobody else posts here, this thread will then hopefully die.
sorry to put you down like this, im just trying to prepare you for forum life 

EDIT
whoooooops
i thought the thread was a 'what do good people use?' which you could probably find out by searching.
lol i retract everything i said there that wasnt info... :s


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think their has been a thread like this, asking your personal opinion on what cube you use for speedcubing. 

I used to use a type (d), but now i use a New Type (a) Third Model.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 15, 2008)

I use type a and store bought.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 15, 2008)

I was using a Type D until last night when someone (i think it was lukemayan) showed us the Type D + Storebought hybrid, which i am using now.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 15, 2008)

Im using a type d, but since my parents don't know about it (i will get a scolding if they know..), i use my locky painted diansheng.
I think the japanese speedcubing kit is best for me, reading reviews on it... Its a bit to pricey for me.  
I think storeboughts are good for speedcubing, but it takes luck to get a good one; nid to buy like 10 of them but only 2-3 are good.
All my friends use storeboughts.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 15, 2008)

Escher said:


> im sorry to say this, but a lot of people will get angry soon...



I think the Search button should be a little bigger and there should be a :"HAVE YOU SEARCHED IF THERE'S A SIMILAR THREAD TO THE ONE YOU ARE ABOUT TO OPEN?" on top of the page that you open threads.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 15, 2008)

Other, my main is a 25 anny edges, corners, centres and springs with a 80's replica core, screews. It is wery much like my second main cube that is a Rubik's DIY.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 15, 2008)

Storebought


----------



## jcuber (Nov 15, 2008)

I have two good storboughts that are my main speedcubes, but since I have nothing else to compare with I probably shouldn't be posting here. Anyway, one is very creamy like a Type A DIY (I tried one that someone in a mall had) and my other is more choppy. Both are good.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 15, 2008)

D, with A core.

I've heard, however, that Type F > Type D; my D is really nice though, so I can't begin to imagine what an F will be like.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 15, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Storebought



I agree. DIY's are very mean to me.


----------



## mazei (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I would(if I could) vote for Type A and Dian Sheng(even though I don't own one but when I use my friends' I usually kick ass). But I voted for Type A since that is my main cube.

Just to ask, is an Edison 4x4 nicer than Rubik's?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Everyone that has tried a type F version 2 wanted to have one.

If you buy them from 9spuzzles they come assembled in a box, stickered and a little lubed. You can instantly use them at a competition


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 17, 2008)

what a good idea for a thread. No one has thought of this before. 

but since it's here, I wanna extend and add a question on the type F cubes that Arnaud talks about. 

Is the DIY cube on Dealextreme.com a Type F?? 

link here 

if not, what is it?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> what a good idea for a thread. No one has thought of this before.
> 
> but since it's here, I wanna extend and add a question on the type F cubes that Arnaud talks about.
> 
> ...



I can't tell from the picture. They are easy to recognise though. They have centercaps on all 6 centers, but also on all corners and edges. They are extremely light and have very small openings on the inside of an edge. They also have "paper" stickers, but those are not bad (not great either).


----------



## Kevin. (Nov 17, 2008)

type d's are great when you first get therm but they break and unscrew themselves after awhile. new type a's (3rd model) not very good either. but i love my new diangsheng cubes (type e) THEY ROCK MY SOCKS... well fingers or... idk something. they jam a little but you get used to it but smoooooooth turning for sure. i dont do OH other then for fun so im not sure if there good OH cubes but there very light weight and if you are a "cube mechanic" like myself there fun to make faster with maintenance like sanding, lubing etc. also putting on type a cubies to e core is okay at least with my a cubies.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rubik's assembly cubes, not even close in my experience.



cookingfat said:


> Is the DIY cube on Dealextreme.com a Type F??
> 
> link here
> 
> if not, what is it?



I heard it was type C


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 17, 2008)

yup it's a type c.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > what a good idea for a thread. No one has thought of this before.
> ...



Ok cool. What made me think it was a Type F is the roundness of the cubies. all the pictures I've seen of type F have these rounded cubies. 

DX is such a cool site, I'm going to order some xmas gifts, so I might just order one of these anyway, along with a pyraminx, sq-1 and a magic.


edit - so it's a type C, thanks for clearing that guys.


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 17, 2008)

now which )(*)(&(*)*&(*(%^&*^ said those stickers were paper?

they're some weird, no brand of stickers. the colors suck, but they are surprisingly good.


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 17, 2008)

Did use a storebought, but just using type A can't be bothered to mess about with other springs and stuff, type A works well.


----------



## shidonii (Nov 17, 2008)

I like my whtie Type D with an old Type A core. Really really nice cube.
Ordered one of the Dealextreme ones last week so I'll see how good it is when i get it.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 17, 2008)

My type F with old type A core is my new speedcube. It is very light, fast, cuts corners well, and doesnt pop much because it is so controllable. I also like the competition standard speed cube from puzl.co.uk.


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 18, 2008)

is a type E with an old type A core good???


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 18, 2008)

Its like a type D with an old A core. Although mine cut corners better.


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah, i tried combining my type E with an A core then tried loosening it a bit..turns well, and doesnt pop..im planning to get a type D soon and also an extra type A core.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, from my experience my favorite speedcube is type c. I have types a (old), c, d and e (stickered and painted) and the type c is the one that have the best properties of all other cubes: very very smooth, fast (not like diansheng but more controllable) cut corners even at 45º, does not pop (not even once) and never lock ups. With this cube i have done my best times (not so impressive so far) and i try many conbinations of center, cubies, screws, etc.

That is my opinion, the only sad about this is only cube4you have different colors of type c, rubikfans, 9spuzzles and puzzleproz only have a color (generally "glow in the dark") and i hate this James guy of c4y because all my purchases with him have problems: forget to ship (like 6 weeks until package arrive after talk many times by msn), bad cubes (crappy centes, missing caps)....

Anyway i vote definitively for TYPE C


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 23, 2008)

flakod2 said:


> Hi, from my experience my favorite speedcube is type c. I have types a (old), c, d and e (stickered and painted) and the type c is the one that have the best properties of all other cubes: very very smooth, fast (not like diansheng but more controllable) cut corners even at 45º, does not pop (not even once) and never lock ups. With this cube i have done my best times (not so impressive so far) and i try many conbinations of center, cubies, screws, etc.
> 
> Anyway i vote definitively for TYPE C



Type C is also my favorite! However, for me, it pops quite a bit and isn't so smooth, but that still makes it the most stable cube for me.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Nov 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> flakod2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, from my experience my favorite speedcube is type c. I have types a (old), c, d and e (stickered and painted) and the type c is the one that have the best properties of all other cubes: very very smooth, fast (not like diansheng but more controllable) cut corners even at 45º, does not pop (not even once) and never lock ups. With this cube i have done my best times (not so impressive so far) and i try many conbinations of center, cubies, screws, etc.
> ...



Yes, i feel Type c is like an average for all mentioned cubes (properties) what it does very reliable. Maybe you are very agressive in your turns or your cube is too tight because i dont have any pops while solving (a cube capable of cut corners nearby to 45º without problems dont tends to pop too much).


----------



## SVG84R (Nov 23, 2008)

i love my japanese speed cubing cube...its so much better than type A in my opinion...though its more expensive...i think its worth it...
my 2nd choice would be my storebought...very stable

oh ya...the Jap cube is lighter than type A


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 23, 2008)

D+store bought (made by your's truely) FTW


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 23, 2008)

*sigh* Why can't anyone appreciate the power of pure storeboughts.


----------



## Escher (Nov 23, 2008)

because only about 1/10 are really, really nice...

which equates to about £100 of spending.
whereas you can buy 5 type d's for £19.

i wont argue, i LOVE a good storebought, but VFM is a very strong factor for me


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 23, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> *sigh* Why can't anyone appreciate the power of pure storeboughts.



my storebought locks so bad it causes me injury. Thats why I prefer DIYs.


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 23, 2008)

idk what to say. I have a 2005 Rubik's DIY, 2008 Type D + Old Type A Core, and a 2005 storebought. They all have different pros and cons, but I love them all equally. My storebought was ok at first but it's like just as good as my other DIYs.

But I really think the whole which cube is best is all really based on personal preference. Everybody is different, so no point in arguing.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 1, 2008)

I only have two storeboughts, one seems to be like a type a from what I've heard, smooth, creamy. Th other one is just fast. I'm getting a rubik's.com DIY for th holidays, because neither of my cubes cut corners at all.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 22, 2008)

Storebought for regular solves. Rubik's White DIY for Oh solves.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 23, 2008)

storebought should be a category in my opinion

thats what I use but i havent used much else


----------



## MathManiac77 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have an awesome stickered Diansheng. IMO, it is the best cube I've used, cuts corners well enough for my turning style, and is crisp and fast. Love it.


----------



## vloc15 (Dec 25, 2008)

now im using a hybrid..black D core, Diansheng screws and centers, and type A third model cubies..its all black btw

feels really light and can cut corners like the usual type A's ut doesnt pop a lot.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 27, 2008)

type a III + c core


----------

